# Work Permit agent in durban



## nshongwe (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can i have contact details of the Work Permit agent in Durban i applied for a quota permit but its taking long now, i need someone to follow it up for me.


----------



## umughal147 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am also looking for an Agent, who could move my family to South Africa on Immigration Visa for almost 2 years residency there.


----------

